# Job Seekar Visa Status.



## syedabuzerjafri (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi All,

My Self Syed and i am a resident of Hyderabad, Telangana,India. I have applied/interviewed for Germany Job Seekar Visa on 18 feb 2016 at german consulate chennia, India. But still i didnt got any response from. 

How can i track my application status online. now a days how much time they are taking to issue a visa.

Please drop your opinion on this.


----------



## ElecktraKing (Mar 9, 2016)

syedabuzerjafri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Self Syed and i am a resident of Hyderabad, Telangana,India. I have applied/interviewed for Germany Job Seekar Visa on 18 feb 2016 at german consulate chennia, India. But still i didnt got any response from.
> 
> ...


There is no way with which we can track JSV status


----------



## TrackGermany (Mar 25, 2016)

syedabuzerjafri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Self Syed and i am a resident of Hyderabad, Telangana,India. I have applied/interviewed for Germany Job Seekar Visa on 18 feb 2016 at german consulate chennia, India. But still i didnt got any response from.
> 
> ...


Hi , I have also applied from Mumbai in 2nd week of feb 2016 and have not got any response from Embassy so far . Verification is still to happen . Please update your progress here in case you hear anything on this .

Thanks


----------



## TrackGermany (Mar 25, 2016)

TrackGermany said:


> Hi , I have also applied from Mumbai in 2nd week of feb 2016 and have not got any response from Embassy so far . Verification is still to happen . Please update your progress here in case you hear anything on this .
> 
> Thanks


Hi Syed

Any update on Verification from Embassy ?

Thanks .


----------



## arun_kumar56016 (Jan 18, 2016)

syedabuzerjafri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Self Syed and i am a resident of Hyderabad, Telangana,India. I have applied/interviewed for Germany Job Seekar Visa on 18 feb 2016 at german consulate chennia, India. But still i didnt got any response from.
> 
> ...


Hi Syed, I applied at German consulate Bangalore on 21 Dec 2015. Even I have not received any update yet. I call the Consulate alternative days for an update.


----------

